
Show HN: Unlimited web analytics services for a flat monthly fee - tomatopancake
https://hitmetrics.io
======
tomatopancake
Grow your business with web analytics without the high costs associated with
hiring a full-time analyst or working with unknown budgets and schedules of
contract work.

